# How to get this?



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

I would like to make a finial for a pen that has a rooster engraving on the top that I could fill with a contrasting material (CA, PR, ect.). Obviously it would have to be very small, but I still need it to unmistakably be a rooster. I don't have exact sizes yet, but it would probably be 1/2"+ and the rooster would need to fit inside. I would also like it to go in kind of deep for the filler. CNC? Laser? Any ideas, or anybody want to do the carving/engraving for me?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 28, 2014)

What material and do you have artwork?

Ed


----------



## Janster (Apr 28, 2014)

...just perhaps you could use a sewing "button"? Worth checking into. IF you have a metal lathe, or maybe you could use a drill bit, just relieve the top of the finial to the required depth and CA glue in the button? Good luck and be well......Jan


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

The idea is to make a mold and do several afterwards. The original could be anything really, I was thinking corian.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

And ill look more into artwork specifics when I get a better idea of how much detail I can get.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 28, 2014)

learn about lost wax casting.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

firewhatfire said:


> learn about lost wax casting.



Sure, but how do I get a rooster indent into the wax?


----------



## Dan26 (Apr 28, 2014)

I bet Toni could do one heck of a rooster in PC.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

:3

I drool at the thought!


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 28, 2014)

Joe S. said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > learn about lost wax casting.
> ...



Check your area to see if there's anyone with a 3D printer. They can print either a shape that you could use to make an indent in wax for casting, or they might be able to print directly in wax.

There was a thread on the Fountain Pen Network several months ago (might have been over a year now, I'm losing track of time) of an artist making a pen with a samurai helmet and sword on the clip -- done with a cad/cam program, printed in wax, then cast from the wax.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 28, 2014)

Or you could have the original done in Cad and then have it 3d printed and depending on what material you had it printed in you could make a mold of it or cast it and make a mold. Then you can reproduce it at will.  You will need to have someone draw it in cad and or print it and then cast it. Mold it and then cast as needed.   You might consider having cloisonne buttons made that can be used as an insert.  THey are pretty cheap by the hundreds compared to the rest of it.  Google Cloisonne  lapel pins.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's the thread on FPN ... LINK

My bad -- he milled the wax model, it wasn't a 3d print. (Though I have read of 3d printers that generate lost-wax-casting models.)


----------



## mredburn (Apr 28, 2014)

The wax can be milled or 3d printed.  I have most of my custom work 3d printed now. I cast directly from the printed wax/resin.


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks! Now I have a research project :biggrin:


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 29, 2014)

Here's what could be done with a CNC Router / Mill.  This shows 0.01" depth for the inlay, which is plenty.  It's 0.5" diameter.



 


Ed


----------

